# Which scrollsaw?????



## ECKY B (9 Dec 2015)

Good morning, I am a new member but have been following you forum for some time and have found most of my questions answered without me entering into discussions, usually about turning, but now I am LOST! I intend to start scrolling and find myself in a minefield when deciding which saw to buy. My first choice was a 16" Excalibur but was put off by reliability problems so my next choice was the entry level variable speed Hegner but I then noticed it didn't have a quick tension attachment so since these were at the very top of my budget, (and only then because Santa is here soon!) I now have to look for something else. Can somebody please advise as I am now at a loss - SIP, Proxxon, Axminster- I Just don't know! I will be keeping it for years I hope so I really want to buy new.
Thanks for any advice,
Eric #-o


----------



## Aggrajag (9 Dec 2015)

Don't get Einhell! :evil: 

Seriously stiff tension dial, pinned blades by default or use adapter with allen-key grubs (tedious) and left-right vibrations!

I'm in the market too but will bide my time reading reviews (and your replies!) and checking second-hand. Requirements for me are variable speed, quick release pinless blades and an easier tension system.


----------



## ChrisR (9 Dec 2015)

If you want a saw to last for years, then you can’t go wrong with an (Hegner), I have had mine for many years, and used it to some degree every day, and have never replaced any part, apart from blades, which run into more than hundreds.

I don’t understand your comment that the (Hegner) does not have quick tension for the blades, unless the specification has changed, all (Hegners) have quick tension. :? 

Welcome to the forum and scroll sawing, enjoy.

Chris R.


----------



## ECKY B (9 Dec 2015)

Thanks guys, those replies are very helpful. I have been direct to Hegler and had a great chat with their tech dept who advise me that the tension release on the cheaper saws are a knurled nut unlike the lever on the bigger ones. I suspect this nut is what is on the older saws so that should be ok for me. They are emailing me more info which is not on their site so I will be able sit back and adsorb that. So, we are back to Hegler!
Thanks again
Eric 

One day I won't be a total novice - just a learner.


----------



## Claymore (9 Dec 2015)

Good afternoon Erik and welcome to the forum!

Cheers
Brian
Ps I have the Axminster trade series Hegner clone scroll saw and love it.... well made and lovely to use.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... saw-501201


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (9 Dec 2015)

Hi Eric,
I have owned an Excalibur EX21 for about 3 years now and it has done everything that I have asked of it with nothing going wrong reliability wise. I have heard of Excalibur owners having had problems but I can only speak for mine which has been excellent up to now. Mind you, looking at the prices Axminster want for them now I'm glad I bought mine when I did!!


----------



## scrimper (9 Dec 2015)

ECKY B":20oecfk1 said:


> Thanks guys, those replies are very helpful. I have been direct to Hegler and had a great chat with their tech dept who advise me that the tension release on the cheaper saws are a knurled nut unlike the lever on the bigger ones. I suspect this nut is what is on the older saws so that should be ok for me.



Eric I have said this many times before on here but will say so again -

Three essentials if you are serious about fretsawing

1) insist on a quick tension release lever! If you start to do internal cuts (and you will) constantly tensioning with a knurled nut will drive you mad when re threading the blade time after time.
2) make sure you have a quick blade clamp to tighten the blade in place quickly (same reasons as above) (with a little ingenuity you can make your own quick blade clamp from bits in your odds and sods box) 
3) insist on a variable speed saw especially if you are new to the hobby otherwise when you start the saw will rip through the wood so quickly you will lose hope! Variable speed is excellent for delicate work and thin materials.

Hegner are the cream and once bought you will soon forget how much you paid but you will never regret buying it. better to buy once and buy good than have to buy a second time because you bought too cheaply the first place! Have you looked at the unmentionable auction site for a second hand Hegner?

Have a good look at the saw from Axminster that Brian (Claymore) recommends i have no experience of it but it looks a dead copy to a Hegner to me and had one been around in 1999 when I bought my Hegner I would probably have gone for the Axminster it seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## linkshouse (10 Dec 2015)

I'm probably being dense here, and have almost certainly missed a trick.

I bought the old model Record scrollsaw just before the new one was released. I did this on purpose because the new one only took pinless blades by using removable clamps.

Looking at the Axminster that Brian recommends I see that it uses the same approach to pinless blades.

So...

How does one go on when making internal cuts, as I don't see how to establish the clamp spacing without using the jig on the side of the machine, which of course you couldn't do (even if you wanted to) with the blade threaded through a workpiece.

Phill


----------



## scrimper (10 Dec 2015)

linkshouse":1cxpvv9g said:


> How does one go on when making internal cuts, as I don't see how to establish the clamp spacing without using the jig on the side of the machine, which of course you couldn't do (even if you wanted to) with the blade threaded through a workpiece.
> 
> Phill



You use a device called a quick clamp, have a look here modified-my-hegner-quick-clamp-t83062.html 
The bottom blade clamp remains in the machine, the process is -:

1) release the tension release lever on the top of the arm 
2) loosen the knurled nut of the quick clamp releasing the blade from the top only. (the clamp remains on the saw)
3) insert the top of blade through the workpiece.
4) insert the blade in the top clamp and tighten
5) flip back the tension release lever to re-tension the blade.

Sounds complex but after a few goes you can do it with your eyes shut!

Don't worry about clamp spacing it's irrelevant here, it's just blade tension that's important.

_edited for rubbish spelling!_


----------



## ECKY B (10 Dec 2015)

If it helps the product code of the Quick Clamp is HM0450 and can be seen on the Hegler site and if not fitted can be bought for £22.
Hegler tech support advised this as an extra when buying a new saw.
Eric


----------



## Budwozza (11 Dec 2015)

See this post : short-video-of-internal-cuts-and-blade-change-on-hegner-t91438.html

Watch the Video and it should make everything clear


----------

